# job search words



## MarciaH (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello all!
Is anyone having as much trouble as I am searching for a biller/coder position on some of these job sites? I enter my state, job radius (I've used 100 miles), then it wants key words to search for and a category. Key search words I've used have been coder, biller, medical coder, medical biller and for categories I've chosen Healthcare, Human Resources, Information technology and Insurance. It don't matter what combination I use, I can never find any jobs posted. Is there a lack of coder/biller positions or am I just not searching correctly?

I understand our economy is bad (I'm in Michigan) but there has to be some jobs posted.

Anyone else have this problem when searching for a job?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nurse78 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Marcia,
You may want to target specific businesses (eg: hospitals, physician practices, clinics, insurance companies, etc.) and go directly to their websites and see what openings they have.  I have found more job postings that way.

I have also found that doing general searches on websites like CareerBuilder, Monster, etc. do bring up much in the way of jobs.  Most companies do not even advertise on those type of websites, especially if they have their own website.

Also, networking may bring up something too.

Hope this helps.

Kim


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jun 22, 2009)

I konw for DOD contract coders, the job title is "medical records clerk" so you may want to try that or something similar.


----------



## LLovett (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm in the Flint area too. I agree with checking the local hospitals websites. Also, I just did a search on google for coding jobs in Michigan and got this link

http://www.indeed.com/q-Coder-Billing-Specialist-l-Michigan-jobs.html

I see Hurley listed and a few Detroit listings if you are willing to travel.

Good luck

Laura, CPC


----------

